# Dog Food Bin



## kwilt06 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find plans for a dog food bin.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

kwilt06 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find plans for a dog food bin.


I take it you are asking about a storage bin, not a food dish
http://www.ehow.com/how_5509167_build-dog-food-storage-bin.html


----------

